# Deleted Cruze vid



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

This video was posted a month ago.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well that's not particularly quiet.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Well that's not particularly quiet.


I would say that is how loud mine is with a straight pipe.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

This makes me regret not deleting even sooner. Stuck with trifecta since deleting isn’t done in USA


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> This makes me regret not deleting even sooner. Stuck with trifecta since deleting isn’t done in USA


My wife wanted to stay non-deleted, though she was understanding if we had to if constant emissions issues had occurred. 

That said, not really an option anymore. But I'm sure she wouldn't be overly thrilled if I made the car even louder (the SRI is pretty loud in the vehicle).


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> This makes me regret not deleting even sooner. Stuck with trifecta since deleting isn’t done in USA


I wish I was deleted or at least have all the parts needed to do it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Well that's not particularly quiet.


Awesome sound i must say.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Awesome sound i must say.


Awesome smell for sure


----------

